# Dethleffs front lights question



## Vinney (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi all

I have a question regarding my front lights. I have often wondered why I have sporting looking lights on my van given it has the aerodynamics of a block of flats. However I was reading a thread on here recently showing a newer vans lights that can be altered from left hand to right hand beams. That got me wondering is there more to these lights than I think. There is nothing in any of the manuals. What do you think.These lights also seem to contain a lot of condensation from time to time. I will add a picture when I figure out how to do it. There are 3 lights in the cluster and its a 2005 dethleffs. 
Ta in advance


----------



## Vinney (Feb 23, 2010)

See Picture attached this time.

V


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Aren't they just projection lights that were popular for a few years?


----------



## Vinney (Feb 23, 2010)

Big twin.
Possibly that's all they are. I just don't know. So still have to buy the beam benders then? And where do I stick them as they nearly cover the whole beam.


----------



## BarnacleBob (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello Vinney,

These appear to be Hella lights. If they are, then the dipped beam headlights ( usually the outer lights of the pair on each side ) can be altered from driving on the left setting to Continental setting, and vice versa, by removing a couple of screws at the back of the mounting unit and twisting the whole unit anti clockwise to go to Continental setting, then replacing the screws and tightening.
Remember that you will need to change them back before you take the vehicle for an M.O.T. 
It is easy to do providing you have good access to the back of the headlight units.

Bob


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Vinney, 

I will reiterate what Bob has said, these are almost certainly Hella and will adjust to accomodate continental driving as suggested. These will be the same lamps used on the Dethleffs A Class, and are not handed lamps.

Just remember, that you need to change the lights to be suitable for whether you are driving on UK or European roads, so you need to change them as late as you can toward's your travel date to minimise time spent on UK roads with the lamps set to continental driving, and reverse this as soon as you can when back in the UK.

Incorrectly adjusted beams will blind oncoming traffic if its not set correctly to be relative whether you are driving here or abroad, so it is important to ensure you are driving with the correct beam adjustment.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Vinney,

As Bob and Chris have said, these look like the Hella projection lamps that are also fitted to some Hymers. Your access to behind the units will probably be different to my Hymer but the following thread might give you a rough idea of the process.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-435038.html#435038

I also posted a (very) rough drawing a while back that might also help with which screws to undo/remove to rotate the units....










Good luck...

Pete


----------



## Vinney (Feb 23, 2010)

That's brilliant thanks very much. I will have a decent look next weekend when it's bright. Only I saw a note on this site I would never have known. Strange there is no manual for this but if it does work it will be a very useful bit of kit. Thanks all again. 
Vinney


----------



## chris_g (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi

I have the same headlights, the sidelight lens has fallen off, do you know where I can get a replacement or what these headlights are called?

cheers


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening chris_g,

The headlamps are made by Hella; the complete unit including shroud is no longer produced however the individual lamps are standard Hella parts.

The side light should be Hella part number: 2PF 003 563 151 as per the image below;










Dethleffs currently offer these with an SSP of €22.78 subject to conversion to £ and the addition of VAT. You can locate your preferred dealer here: http://www.dethleffs.co.uk/dealers/ or alternatively source in the UK.

I hope this helps,

Regards,
Chris


----------



## chris_g (Jan 8, 2015)

Thankyou, found one using your part code on ebay from Germany,

Legend

regards
Chris


----------

